# baconed cured



## jupiter jack (Jan 23, 2015)

First attempt at bacon.  Bought a case of frozen bellies from Restaurant Depo.  Thawed and trimmed. Pop's brine for 14 days.  Here is the dilemma.  Don't know if I did the math wrong or let time get away from me but ran out of time to cold smoke the bacon before i had to head out of town for a few weeks. Bacon cured and sitting in the fridge in ziplock bags. Not going to be able to smoke the bacon for probably 4 weeks.  Is that going to be okay or am I hosed?


----------



## timberjet (Jan 23, 2015)

I think you could freeze it until you get home can't you? If it's done curing just freeze it and that should suspend all curing processes. I freeze bellies and they come back good.


----------



## thecheese (Jan 24, 2015)

Yeah, you want to get those bellies frozen if you're not going to be able to smoke them for 4 weeks.



They are apt to 'catch something' in the refrigerator if they stay in there that long.



Or they may go green on you... or rancid. Either way, that's not what you want to have happen.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 24, 2015)

Rinse, dry, wrap and freeze separately....  You can cut into slabs if that is more convenient...     Then smoke when you return....


----------



## jupiter jack (Jan 24, 2015)

Will do. Thanks guys.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 24, 2015)

As said above freeze and smoke when you return. Don't forget the Qview.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

